# When do I start going after commercial contracts?



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Up to this point, I only plow residential. And right now, Chicago area has not gotten much of any snow, but coming to the end of winter, if we get hammered with snow, should I try to get commercial contracts right after winter? 

When do you guys start going to sign up new commercials?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All depends,do they want a full yr contract? lawn/snow. You could try now but early to late summer,start making cold colds or sending blind bids.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

I do all commercial but have been wondering when I should start a resi route. Don't overlook the money to be made in residential work.

Talk to Paul Vanderzon (Neige on here) before you make any big moves away from resi.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Resi's come looking for me every year.


----------



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not abandoning resis, I want to expand and make new commercial routes I want to get a lot of little commercial lots (like autozone, mcdonalds, doctors offices, small industrial buildings) and then get one big account like a shopping mall (we'll have a wheel loader and a skid steer by then)

Grandview: you bring up a good point I overlooked. I will definitely try to sell it that way, so probably in about a month I'll start going to potential clients.

thanks guys


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

grandview;1565788 said:


> All depends,do they want a full yr contract? lawn/snow. You could try now but early to late summer,start making cold colds or sending blind bids.


try this again,

If they want a lawn/snow contract ,they may ask for the bid in the fall for the follow yr.If they are looking for snow only then start in July /Aug. Some places take one yr bids and will start looking in the spring for the currant season of lawn/snow.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

grandview;1565795 said:


> Resi's come looking for me every year.


So do the police....whats your point,LOL:laughing: J/K


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

We never stop going after new accounts. If I see a lot that looks bad during a storm or hasnt been plowed by the time they open I make it a point to stop there and introduce myself and leave a card. 
I also make sure to leave a card at every bussiness that i go into, i.e. restaraunts, parts stores, lumber yards, banks, ect......

You are your best salesperson


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know my landscape boss that snow plows looks at getting contracts at the end of the summer.


Whats the best best to make a contract? 

Next year will be my first year looking at getting my own accounts. What types of info do I have to put on a contract? And what types of companies don't require salting? I would like to get accounts for just plowing, but I would be interested in salting if I would make a good profit after buying a salter.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Up until this year i plowed residential but i subbed for 3 years with another company. I was approached by 2 churches for snow removal in the fall. Its all about who you know, luckily i live in a small town, ive never advertised snow plowing before. Make sure you know what your getting into, other than having enough equipment i realized how important it is to have a really good experienced driver. you need someone you can leave on site to get the job done while you go service another account or driveways. commericals are different cause you usually have to be there to keep the lots open, where as resi you hit after the storm is done.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

when you know you have enough good workers to handle the work properly


----------

